# Best of 2013!!!



## mishele (Dec 29, 2013)

The year is coming to an end!! Post up your favorite shots of 2013!!:mrgreen::hail:


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 29, 2013)

With or without the tie, these are outstanding.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 29, 2013)

Some of my favorites.
1.


DSC_0024 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
2.


DSC_0068 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
3.


4.


IMG_0107 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 29, 2013)

Like them all. #1 is outstanding. You continue to improve, great work. Ed


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you Ed. #1 was from a Nikon D3100 I use to have with the 18-55VR kit lens and @ ISO 1400. Nikon sensors rock


----------



## runnah (Dec 29, 2013)

In no particular order



FC2b by runnah555, on Flickr



hfalls5 by runnah555, on Flickr



Boathousedawn3 by runnah555, on Flickr



sharpman by runnah555, on Flickr



Bend4 by runnah555, on Flickr



FAB_7540 by runnah555, on Flickr




FAB_7924 by runnah555, on Flickr



Bridgecovered by runnah555, on Flickr



iceshack3 by runnah555, on Flickr



vines2 by runnah555, on Flickr



sled9 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 29, 2013)

Boathouse dawn is my favorite. They are all outstanding. I am in awe. And that ain't no ****. Ed


----------



## EOV (Dec 29, 2013)

Runnah has been a busy boy! I agree with Ed, but my favorite is iceshack3, on the lake. Another reason why I come to the site, to be inspired by everybody's efforts (well and to learn as much as possible too).


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 29, 2013)

Relaxation by f_one_eight, on Flickr





Colorful Movement by f_one_eight, on Flickr





Kisses by f_one_eight, on Flickr





Crashing Slowly by f_one_eight, on Flickr





View From the Top by f_one_eight, on Flickr





Down the Trail by f_one_eight, on Flickr





Brown Eyed Beauty by f_one_eight, on Flickr


Some of my personal favorites.  

Best,
Jake


----------



## peter27 (Dec 29, 2013)

A few of my favourites:





The Loneliness of the Long Distance Prayer





Wine Barrels 






The Weaver's Tale






Inside St. Moritz (colour)





Woman Wearing Straw Hat


----------



## jaomul (Dec 29, 2013)

Protect by jaomul, on Flickr




levitate by jaomul, on Flickr




What you lookin at? by jaomul, on Flickr




Eye spy by jaomul, on Flickr




All together now... by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 29, 2013)

runnah said:


> In no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome IQ


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 29, 2013)

View attachment 63133


----------



## Bo4key (Dec 29, 2013)

My favorite shot of the year,




Mill Creek Falls by FourB Photography, on Flickr

...and a close 2nd, a GBH on my first day out with my new lens purchases earlier this year.




Juvenile GBH by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 29, 2013)

Love the blue bird. Had one hanging in my yard/creek for a while. Couldn't get a decent shot. Nice job. Ed


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 29, 2013)

I stayed busy this year. Will be even busier next year hopefully! 




Purity by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr




High Desert Sunset by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr





The Lost World by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr




South Sister by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr




The Wave by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr




Meeting Place by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr




Thor's Majesty by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr




Forces of tide by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix (Dec 29, 2013)

^dope.


----------



## leeroix (Dec 29, 2013)

SF Bay Bridge by keips66, on Flickr



Muscle Milk RS Spyder by keips66, on Flickr



JanesAddiction4 by keips66, on Flickr



new beginning - contest entry by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## Mike Lamb (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome.  I missed some great stuff.

I will have to think twice before posting anything.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 29, 2013)

A few from the year


----------



## limr (Dec 29, 2013)

I am about to complete a 365 Project I've been doing on my blog. I chose my favorite photo from each month. Some months were harder than others.
(They're watermarked because I do so for all photos I put on my blog, and I just uploaded those copies - easier than sorting through all the other photo folders!)

Here's the first 6 months:

January


February


March - just got the 50mm 1.7 for my K1000. I learned what 'sharp lens' means.


April


May - the second shot from my father's revived Polaroid. This is the negative from a color print.


June


----------



## limr (Dec 29, 2013)

And here's the next six months (sorry if it's too many - I couldn't choose! And it didn't like all 12 attachments in one post.)

July


August


September - my first decent pinhole shot.


October


November


December - with my new love, the C330!


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 29, 2013)

here's a few I like from 2013:


----------



## JustinL (Dec 29, 2013)

A few of mine




Christmas at Snowbird by CanonJustin, on Flickr




Beach Storm by CanonJustin, on Flickr




Watkins Glen by CanonJustin, on Flickr




rock by CanonJustin, on Flickr




fordhotel by CanonJustin, on Flickr




Gateway Arch by CanonJustin, on Flickr




horseshoe bend by CanonJustin, on Flickr


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 29, 2013)

wow everyone had some nice stuff this year but especially runnah and majeed...I'm impressed!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 29, 2013)

These are my favorites. They don't hold a candle to a lot of what has been posted, but they represent a massive improvement for me.




Holiday Bell by longm1985, on Flickr
^The revival of my Hasselblad 1600f, Blad the Impaler. Bad scan, interesting colors.




Cutting through the fog by longm1985, on Flickr
^I love windmills and fog




I'm Free by longm1985, on Flickr
^I know it's dark, but it was an important image for me to recreate. It was the first time I'd ever tried to evoke specific emotions through a photo. Was a mighty tough experience.




Smaller-172121 by longm1985, on Flickr
^Fog is just awesome.




PB222307 by longm1985, on Flickr
^One of the first of my "urban engineered" macro setup shots. It's really, really fun to get that out of something so incredibly sketchy.




A plus with wings by longm1985, on Flickr
^My favorite of my "urban engineered" macro shots.

Compared to what some of you guys are capable of, these are probably laughable, but they're a MASSIVE improvement for me compared to a year ago.


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2013)

Wonderful work here!!   :hail:


----------



## EOV (Dec 30, 2013)

MSnowy, just to see your last photo in person would be pretty amazing let alone capture the image!

Great work everyone! There really is an amazing collection of photographers on this forum.


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree, there are some amazing photographers here, truly artists.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess if you are a hawk, then this would be NSFW. 





Hawk-Final-2-PS by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 30, 2013)

Flying flower girl





Sweet times





Mule power





Sunflower





wild one


----------



## limr (Dec 30, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> I guess if you are a hawk, then this would be NSFW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my.

I was looking for the blushing smiley, but meh, who are we kidding?


----------



## jfrabat (Dec 30, 2013)

I am stunned by some of the great shots here!  Unfortunately, I basically started shooting again in November (moving back to my home country and my new position in my job and all kind of got in the way of my photography), so I got very few shots to choose from for this, but these I really enjoyed making:


----------



## poker_jake (Dec 30, 2013)

DSC_8307 by Poker_Jake, on Flickr




DSC_8285 by Poker_Jake, on Flickr




JDC_7593 by Poker_Jake, on Flickr




JDC_7395 by Poker_Jake, on Flickr


----------



## Tiller (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's my favorites from this year  Actually all of my shots are from this year. Christmas day was my one year anniversary with photography.




IMG_6794.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr




bridge 8-2 by tsmcdona, on Flickr




IMG_5917 by tsmcdona, on Flickr




IMG_4435.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's my best. Overall, it was a pretty good year. I think I improved, even if marginally.


In order from earliest to most recent:


----------



## kathyt (Dec 30, 2013)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> I stayed busy this year. Will be even busier next year hopefully!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh.....These are okay for a beginner.   JK R. Is there a couple making out on the top of the rock in the last one?


----------



## leeroix (Dec 30, 2013)

Daaaaang. Thats all I can say... 

seriously good stuff up in here...


----------



## domesticgnome (Dec 30, 2013)

Amazing stuff from everybody. I think I'm going to stick around this forum.


I'm not in the same league even, but here's some of my favorites from my first year with a camera.


----------



## Bo4key (Dec 30, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Love the blue bird. Had one hanging in my yard/creek for a while. Couldn't get a decent shot. Nice job. Ed



Thank you, I probably have close to 250 frames of the GBH at different times and only 2-3 keepers.


----------



## midgeman (Dec 30, 2013)

Some great stuff in here. 
It's really difficult to narrow down the favorites...




Tybee Pier Sunrise (Explore 7.2.2013) by ImidgeryByKMidgett, on Flickr




Ed Carpenter #20, Ed Carpenter Racing by ImidgeryByKMidgett, on Flickr




Red Panda by ImidgeryByKMidgett, on Flickr




Foggy Feelings by ImidgeryByKMidgett, on Flickr


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Dec 30, 2013)

I am seriously jealous and hoping one day to enhance my skills enough to capture shots like these.  You folks are amazing!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 30, 2013)

Flamingo by The Braineack, on Flickr




GOOSE! by The Braineack, on Flickr




MJ Tribute Show by The Braineack, on Flickr




Fireworks over DC by The Braineack, on Flickr





If Only I Drive as Good as I Look by The Braineack, on Flickr




Mental Prep by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie Basking in Sunlight by The Braineack, on Flickr




Girl holding Balloon by The Braineack, on Flickr




The Motes by The Braineack, on Flickr




Spider on Purple Flower 1 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie in B&amp;W by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie in Autumn Sun 3 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie Under Tree by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Digibill (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## LarryLomona (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## oldhippy (Dec 30, 2013)

What a shot. Great capture. Ed


----------



## binga63 (Dec 30, 2013)

There are alot of great shots in here 
2013 I tried to step up with my portrait taking, I don't know if these are my best but these are some that I like




Marites by Chris Crossley, on Flickr



Jada by Chris Crossley, on Flickr



Carlie by Chris Crossley, on Flickr



Tara-5 by Chris Crossley, on Flickr



Contemplation by Chris Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 30, 2013)

View attachment 63233


----------



## Pukka312 (Dec 31, 2013)

1. Fireworks


2. Tanzanian Bride

3. A quiet moment

4. Because this is as much boudoir as I'm permitted to show on the web 

5. Jumping on the Bed

6. Midnight Love

7. Lovely Eyes

Oh 2013 was a fun year


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2013)

It's almost year's end and I've offloaded most of this year's stuff, but I do have my most recent shoot from this Saturday still on this iMac. I shot a couple girls from one of the local hair design colleges, for some photos showing their hair coloring and hair cutting skills. I don't shoot a lot of this kind of stuff, but it is fun! I shot 627 frames, and am not sure if these are "the best", but these are a few faves I grabbed out of the Proofs I made for them in Lightroom yesterday.


1) Tierra. A crop showing her cute hair style's detailing. One Speedotron 202VF flash head aimed at the background with a 7-inch reflector. Main light another 202VF with 11.5 inch reflector, 20 degree grid, and one mylar snap-on diffuser. Main light placed very close to the lens axis. This is a crop showing her cute hair style's detailing and beautiful coloring work.



2) Star. A single 24x24 softbox from camera right, and one light aimed at the background screen, which was my 42x72 inch Lightform P-22 reflector panel. The cheap eBay softbox I used has a beaded, metallized silver interior, and you can see the kind of light it produces; I like this look, 'cause it takes me back to the days of Ektachrome 64 shot with uncoated Speedo flash tubes, which is what this is, an uncoated flashtube in an old compact 103, fan-free light head.


 
3) Star. A hair color and cut that Tierra did for her. Same 202VF head and reflector as in  Shot #1, with a 20-degree grid as above,but with the flash reflector set to Widest Zoom, and three mylar diffusers, for a softer light than #1, but still with a bit of crispness to it.This is straight, un-retouched, off the card light; this is normally what I use as a hair light!


4) Star. 11.5 inch reflector with 35 degree grid and mylar diffuser, 35mm f/2 Nikkor lens, at 1/25 second at ISO 320. A cool-blueish Lightroom preset I have developed, and that I like for a sort of offbeat, noir-ish sort of hint.


5) Vampire Queen. I was going for a sort of Twilight, the movie look, to make her skin look wan and very ashen, and pale in that Kristen Stewart sort of sexy, vampiresss kinda' way. This photo kicks off a 115 frame couples shoot which I processed with normal color, and also in a MUCH darker and grungier, grittier,very dark feel. The darker look is the one I preferred.


6) Couples shoot. This is the very dark, moody way I processed the shots of these two. It just seemed like this dark,moody look added drama that "regular color" lacked. I lighted this by the wall lamp and a reflector and diffuser from across the room, on the other side of the bed.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 31, 2013)

Might not be the most technically correct photo I've ever taken, but this one means the most to me. Not everyone get's a chance to visit Iwo Jima, I am one of the lucky few that got to stand on one of the most memorable pieces of ground a United States Marine could ever stand on. It was one of the most humbling experiences of my life.




The view of Iwo Jima from Mount Suribachi by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt (Dec 31, 2013)

This is like choosing your favorite child or pet.......I just can't do it.....what if the other images feel left out....what if I forget one and I need to come back and add one......


----------



## sleist (Dec 31, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> This is like choosing your favorite child or pet.......I just can't do it.....what if the other images feel left out....what if I forget one and I need to come back and add one......



Just post all of them - no one will mind ...


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 31, 2013)

Really nice work everyone.


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm going to add one more I got today since out here there is still 7.5 hours of 2013 left...

Golden Eagle in flight


----------



## Desi (Jan 2, 2014)

It's been an interesting year and I'm learning so much more about photography.

Here are a few of my favorites from 2013.

1.  I started the year doing some impressionistic stuff.  Quite inspired by PixelRabbit's work.


FallMonroviaCanyon by Desi595, on Flickr

2. Fall impression



Fall Impression by Desi595, on Flickr

3.  Anhingas in the Everglades



Anhinga 4 by Desi595, on Flickr

4.  San Crabs



Sand Crabs by Desi595, on Flickr

5.  Elephants of the Okavango (Backyard Safari)



Elephants of the Okavango by Desi595, on Flickr

6.  



Iceland Safari by Desi595, on Flickr

7.  Playing at the beach



Playing at the beach by Desi595, on Flickr

8.  Golden Gate



Golden Gate Bridge 2 by Desi595, on Flickr

9.  Ready to blow away



Ready to blow away by Desi595, on Flickr

10.  Bedouin (self portrait)



Bedouin by Desi595, on Flickr

11.  Abutilon



Abutilon, LA Arboretum by Desi595, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.  I've been enjoying your work all year.

Desi


----------



## Rosy (Jan 7, 2014)

here's mine - her studio is using it as a display


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Desi said:


> It's been an interesting year and I'm learning so much more about photography.
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites from 2013.
> 
> ...



Oh, man, Desi--this one *rocks!* I absolutely love this *color masterpiece*.


----------



## Desi (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks, Derrel.....that sure puts a smile on my face :blushing:


----------

